
New features planned for Python 4.0 - superchink
http://charlesleifer.com/blog/new-features-planned-for-python-4-0/
======
oefrha
When I read the title and the first paragraph, I thought to myself, "Hmm, I
didn't know Charles was a Python committer. And why does this article appear
on his personal blog?"

~~~
coleifer
It's a new psf initiative, "blog network 4.0" to juice our Google stats for
the big upcoming release.

Remember the new python official motto: what is dead can never die.

~~~
risent
The last image is creepy.

------
rurban
I don't get the joke. This is an April 1 article published at May 17, 2019.
What am I missing?

------
risent
Cheers for GIL removed!

